#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Украина >  > > >  >  >  Приглашаем на строительство первой в Украине Ступы Мира Будды Шакьямуни

## Алексей Шмыгля

Наму-Мё-Хо-Рэн-Гэ-Кё!

Дорогие друзья! В этом году наконец начнётся строительство первой в Украине Ступы Мира Будды Шакьямуни близ села Паньковка в Луганской области. Не упустите такой прекрасный шанс для истинного подношения тройному сокровищу. Мы приглашаем всех желающих вне зависимости от традиции и даже вероисповедание принять участие в этом эпохальном событии. Вы можете распространить об этом информацию, сделать пожертвования и наконец приехать и своими руками созидать историю Нового Пробуждения Украины и всего Человечества http://stupa.com.ua/

----------

Гошка (01.10.2014)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Наму-Мё-Хо-Рэн-Гэ-Кё!
> 
> Дорогие друзья! В этом году наконец начнётся строительство первой в Украине Ступы Мира Будды Шакьямуни близ села Паньковка в Луганской области.[/url]


Здорово! В Луганской-то области ступа точно не помешает. 
Но кстати, разве ступа в Запорожье - не первая?

----------


## Алексей Шмыгля

> Здорово! В Луганской-то области ступа точно не помешает. 
> Но кстати, разве ступа в Запорожье - не первая?


Насколько я знаю ступа в Запорожье не содержит шарира - мощей Будды Шакьямуни. И таких ступ можно построить много, однако они остаются не совершенными без этого главного компонента. Ступа в Паньковке будет содержать Шариру Будды и она будет большой.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Насколько я знаю ступа в Запорожье не содержит шарира - мощей Будды Шакьямуни. И таких ступ можно построить много, однако они остаются не совершенными без этого главного компонента. Ступа в Паньковке будет содержать Шариру Будды и она будет большой.


Ну почему же нет - рингсел/шарира из Сваямбунатха есть  :Wink: 
Правда, наверное, не Шакьямуни. Откуда сейчас мощщи Шакьямуни-то?  :Wink:   Если только из пакистанского музея.  :Big Grin: 
Это у христиан может много запчастей от святых быть, а так-то одного Шакьямуни на все ступы не хватит точно  :Big Grin:

----------


## Алексей Шмыгля

> Ну почему же нет - рингсел/шарира из Сваямбунатха есть 
> Правда, наверное, не Шакьямуни. Откуда сейчас мощщи Шакьямуни-то?   Если только из пакистанского музея. 
> Это у христиан может много запчастей от святых быть, а так-то одного Шакьямуни на все ступы не хватит точно


Напрасно вы так говорите. Шарира Будды Шакьямуни существует. Её очень не много и ещё меньше людей кто удостоен чести хранить ее. К счастью у наших монахов в Украине есть крупинка этой высочайшей реликвии, а у нашего учителя ее целое собрание.

----------


## Алексей Шмыгля

Шарира Будды - это то что осталось после сожжения его тела. Она представляет собой чаще всего мелкие крупинки похожие на жемчуг. Она предается из поколения в поколение единицами монахов со времени когда Ашока вскрыл первые ступы.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Напрасно вы так говорите. Шарира Будды Шакьямуни существует. Её очень не много и ещё меньше людей кто удостоен чести хранить ее. К счастью у наших монахов в Украине есть крупинка этой высочайшей реликвии, а у нашего учителя ее целое собрание.


Т.е. все ступы без крайне редких рингселов Шакьямуни - несовершенны, а у вас по случаю владения рингселами будет совершенная ступа? 
В Запорожской ступе, кстати, рингсел будды Кашьяпы.  Да что там - в её инаугурации люди из вашего ордена таки принимали участие.
Я правда не знаю, где все берут такие мощные артефакты, но в целом - любые ступы это замечательно, с рингселами или без  :Wink:

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (07.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Шарира Будды - это то что осталось после сожжения его тела. Она представляет собой чаще всего мелкие крупинки похожие на жемчуг. Она предается из поколения в поколение единицами монахов со времени когда Ашока вскрыл первые ступы.


И каким образом верифицируется принадлежность данных крупинок к Будде Сиддхатхе Готаме?

----------


## Алексей Шмыгля

> Т.е. все ступы без крайне редких рингселов Шакьямуни - несовершенны, а у вас по случаю владения рингселами будет совершенная ступа? 
> В Запорожской ступе, кстати, рингсел будды Кашьяпы.  Да что там - в её инаугурации люди из вашего ордена таки принимали участие.
> Я правда не знаю, где все берут такие мощные артефакты, но в целом - любые ступы это замечательно, с рингселами или без


Ну вот получается что в Запрожье ступа не Шакьямуни а Кашьяпы. Ну а Ступа без шарира все равно что могила без тела.

----------


## Алексей Шмыгля

> И каким образом верифицируется принадлежность данных крупинок к Будде Сиддхатхе Готаме?


Таким образом что поколения монахов свято хранят их. У каждой шариры есть своя история, как родословная.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ну вот получается что в Запрожье ступа не Шакьямуни а Кашьяпы. Ну а Ступа без шарира все равно что могила без тела.


Чудны дела твои, Бхагаване  :Wink: 




> Таким образом что поколения монахов свято хранят их. У каждой шариры есть своя история, как родословная.


То есть если монахи (кстати, у вас же не винайные монахи?) хранят реликвию, то она становится реликвией Шакьямуни, или наоборот?

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> У каждой шариры есть своя история, как родословная.


Где с ней можно ознакомится?

----------


## Алексей Шмыгля

> Чудны дела твои, Бхагаване 
> 
> 
> 
> То есть если монахи (кстати, у вас же не винайные монахи?) хранят реликвию, то она становится реликвией Шакьямуни, или наоборот?


У нас есть шарира и от монахов тхеравады и от монахов махаяны. Что бы вы поняли я могу привести пример пожалуй самой ценной шариры, которую мы храним сейчас на нашем Месте Пути под Бишкеком. Она была привезена в Японию монахом Гандзином из Китая в VII веке ( в Китай она была привезена из Индии), вплоть до сегодняшнего дня она хранится в храме То дзё и считается национальным сокровищем. Несколько крупинок ее были вручены нашему учителю настоятелем этого храма для миссии во время которой учитель провёз ее по всей Евразии до Нью-Йорка, где ее официально принимали на генеральной асамблеии ООН по ядерному разоружению. И подобная история есть у каждой шариры. Вы в праве сомневаться и даже шутить на эту тему. Но помните что каждое наше слово и каждая мысль имеют отзвук и влекут за собой воздояние. Вопрос в том верите ли в порядочность хранителей шариры или нет. Так ведь можно ненароком опорочить истинных хранителей Дхармы.

----------


## Алексей Шмыгля

> Где с ней можно ознакомится?


Я коротко рассказал одну из них. Такие истории являются достоянием линии приемственности учителей, иногда о них пишут, но чаще это предается из уст в уста. Мы обязательно расскажем подробно о каждой шарире которая будет размещена в ступе в Паньковке.

----------


## Bob

Истинные хранители Дхаммы соблюдают Винаю, данную Благословенным для истинного хранения Дхаммы...

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Я коротко рассказал одну из них. Такие истории являются достоянием линии преемственности учителей, иногда о них пишут, но чаще это предается из уст в уста. Мы обязательно расскажем подробно о каждой шарире которая будет размещена в ступе в Паньковке.


Хорошо, будет очень интересно ознакомиться, спасибо.

----------

Джнянаваджра (07.05.2013)

----------


## Алексей Шмыгля

http://sunimmitra.wix.com/stupa - о проекте Ступы в Паньковке где есть контакты и реквизиты.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

кашерная ступа японской секты
http://vbuddisme.ru/forum/forum1/topic44/

----------


## Светлана Иванова

интересно, как там сейчас, всвязи с последними событиями?

----------


## Olle

День освящения харьковской ступы Будды Медицины
Дорогие Друзья, 2 октября, в день Будды Медицины, в 11.00 состоится освящение харьковской ступы. Харьковская сангха приглашает всех посетить это замечательне мероприятие.
    Желающие могут регистрироваться по тел. +380662905290 с помощью смс, в котором указаны ваша фамилия, имя и город. Схема проезда до места будет опубликована в группе " Харьковская сангха Ранджунг Еше ".
   На участке, где распложена ступа можно стать с палаткой бесплатно, есть свет, питьевая вода, минимальные "условия".
http://lamaoleg.ru/view.php?id=208

----------

Гошка (01.10.2014), Пангена (05.10.2014)

----------

